# Caçadores de tempestades: os maiores fãs do mau tempo



## AnDré (13 Jan 2014 às 11:52)

Hoje, o jornal Diário de Notícias, dedica toda uma página em prole da meteorologia. 





> *Caçadores de tempestades: os maiores fãs do mau tempo*
> Por Patrícia Jesus
> 
> *Inundações, saraivadas, tornados, nevões - os fenómenos extremos fascinam os meteorologistas amadores, que são capazes de correr atrás das tempestades. Em Portugal há mais de uma centena de estações meteorológicas amadoras e uma comunidade que se encontra online.*
> ...



Link da repotagem.

*Digitalização (clicar na barra para aumentar):*


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jan 2014 às 12:20)

Muito bom André!
Mais um contributo para a meteorologia amadora e para nós, caçadores de tempestades!!


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2014 às 13:55)

Muito bom, mais um importante passo na divulgação da meteorologia amadora em Portugal, Parabéns


----------



## trepkos (13 Jan 2014 às 14:04)

Muito bem André!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2014 às 14:18)

Gostei bastante, bom trabalho André,e restantes membros que também deram o seu contributo. 
O meteopt.com acaba de dar mais um passo firme, que assim continue.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Jan 2014 às 16:11)

Também estou nessa notícia  Excelente


----------



## Lightning (13 Jan 2014 às 18:28)

AndréFrade disse:


> Também estou nessa notícia  Excelente



Já somos 3  sem dúvida um grande contributo para a divulgação da nossa comunidade e da nossa paixão


----------



## actioman (13 Jan 2014 às 18:46)

Muito bom sim senhor. Parabéns aos três! 

Ficamos sempre com aquele sentimento que foi uma entrevista a alguém da nossa "família" e apetece-nos andar de jornal na mão a dizer a todos os que nos rodeiam "olhem aqui esta reportagem, são três amigos meus!" 

Dos três apenas ainda tive a alegria de privar pessoalmente com o André, mas será certamente uma questão de tempo até conhecer os restantes! 

Obrigado por representarem tão bem a nossa comunidade e este "grande amor" que é a meteorologia. 

Grande abraço!


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2014 às 20:50)

Maravilha....grande reportagem...nestes momentos um tipo até fica comovido, e a ideia de responsabilidade pelo bem futuro desta casa vai crescendo assim como o orgulho por ela

VIVA O METEOPT


----------



## ogalo (13 Jan 2014 às 21:46)




----------



## João Pedro (13 Jan 2014 às 21:52)

Porreiro pá! 

Agora a sério, o reconhecimento pelo trabalho é sempre muito bom. Gostei muito de ler a reportagem. Está muito bem escrita e deixa a comunidade muito bem vista!


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2014 às 00:35)

Muito bom  Gostei, excelente trabalho. Parabéns a todos.


----------



## Norther (14 Jan 2014 às 23:58)




----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2014 às 17:41)

Muitos parabéns pela reportagem, mais uma no meio de muitas acerca deste tema e de gente desta casa .


----------



## Sanxito (15 Jan 2014 às 20:21)

Ainda consegui comprar o jornal  , Afinal gosto de guardar a noticia em papel...


----------



## Microburst (16 Jan 2014 às 15:47)

Também a li, está muito boa a peça do DN e, claro, os meus parabéns aos intervenientes na mesma.


----------



## a410ree (20 Jan 2014 às 20:38)

Além de haver muitas criticas seja por pessoas que não sabem muito de meteorologia !
Mas pronto há pessoas que adoram fenomenos meteorologicos extremos ( É o meu caso )
não é so o caso de adorar, mas sim de aprender mais e mais ! Dou os parabéns a este forum de meteorologia, porque mereçe muito mesmo e já aprendi muita coisa aqui !


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2014 às 02:03)

boa tempestade aqui por Coruche essa  boa vista, mas na não passou mesmo na vila que pena


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2014 às 15:36)

Sinceros Parabéns!!!! 

Uma reportagem bem escrita, objectiva  e esclarecedora!!!

Muito bom, mesmo!!


----------

